# Moving out of Dubai



## ltyabes (Sep 22, 2010)

Is there anyone with experience on shipping items to the US. I am planning on moving back to the US. 

I would like to know if anyone has done this and share their experience with me. what is the cheapest way to ship all my items. 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When you say all, are you referring to a few boxes of items, a trunk or two or furniture and a large amount of belongings?


----------



## ltyabes (Sep 22, 2010)

ltyabes said:


> Is there anyone with experience on shipping items to the US. I am planning on moving back to the US.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has done this and share their experience with me. what is the cheapest way to ship all my items.
> 
> Thanks


I shoudl have been more clear. Mainly few boxes of cloths, books and some small electonic items. All will be able to fit in boxes. The largest is a 36 inch LCD TV which I think I can bring as a carry on.(if anyone can confirm this that would be great). 

Basically i'm asking what would be the cheapest solution to sending my stuff home.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A 36inch tele as carry on, I don`t think so unless you are flying First class, try calling Emirates Cargo for a price. Surely if you are leaving at the end of your contract is it not the companies responsibility to repatriate you, they`ll have to pay the air fare at least.


----------



## Dutch_Master (Nov 24, 2010)

You can try also sea cargo. 
Last time I sent some boxes to the UK by this company, maybe he can help you also.
Sempurna express cargo tel 0555584820


----------

